# Flo Selecta - Derby - April 2017



## Newage (May 1, 2017)

Right be nice you lot - This is the very first time in 9 years I`v ventured in to this part of the forum.

So it all started with a chat with KM Punk at the Bristol Derelict-places bash, Then a week later I had a cheeky PM on farce-book from him about a meet up in Derby for a drain bash, Oh well "In for a penny, In for a pound", KMP had arranged the location and a fair few of the dirty world of draining showed up, you lot are off the scale bonkers, bloody good job you had your magic energy drink to help you through the day....

So in the middle of Derby on a sunny afternoon in a full bloody car park (not looking to obvious as 10 loons whip through a fence and descend it to 1 of the main "In fills".


Welcome to my take taste and take of "Flo Selecta"



























Change of pipe type to concrete box section that leads to the out fill (after walking 2.5km)











Thanks for looking, all comments are most welcome.
There are more picture of pipe on my FlickR page, head on over too:-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157683280212625

cheers Newage


----------



## The Wombat (May 1, 2017)

'Off the scale bonkers'
Like that

Great shots


----------



## smiler (May 1, 2017)

Fair play Newage, you and your fellow nutters make draining look like fun, shame you can't get a zimmer down there, I'd be tempted, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## KM Punk (May 1, 2017)

Again, caught this well. She's a beauty, ain't she.
Cheers for coming along, good to explore with some people off here.
Roll on the next trip, invites out in a few days.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 2, 2017)

Some lovely light and colours in here


----------



## UrbanX (May 2, 2017)

Awesome set of shots mate, gutted to have missed this. Thanks for sharing you old loon!


----------



## jsp77 (May 3, 2017)

I liked your take on it, got some nice shots Newage 

I did enjoy this one even if i did end up with wet feet.


----------



## Newage (May 3, 2017)

It was getting a bit deep for hiking boots.
Good fun though, I'd def go back again.

Cheers Newage


----------

